
The issues with JAMStack: You might need a back end - material_435
https://www.browserlondon.com/blog/2020/04/20/issues-with-jamstack-you-might-need-backend/
======
verdverm
Um, pretty much a requirement if you want to save or view your own data. Still
don't understand the hype behind JAMStack, seems like it's just setting up
boiler plate, or maybe just recommending?

BuildPacks seem way more useful

